# Boat Washed Up On Perdido Key



## YakAttack (Oct 8, 2007)

Someone is having a bad day. 
My wife sent me these. She said captain was passed out drunk. He was safely extracted by authorities. Boat removal not going to well due to storms.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Well that’s gonna leave a mark.! Hope nobody got hurt.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

dang


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Lets hope he didn't run over or flip any kayakers.


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

YakAttack said:


> She said captain was passed out drunk.


He must have been alone.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Ought to be treated just as strong as a dui felony.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

You need the onshore waves to get that boat off the beach. Get a tugboat long piece of low stretch samson line. Slow steady pull with the waves will turn the bow seaward then off the beach she will go. The wash from tug prop will help move sand from under boat.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

sealark said:


> You need the onshore waves to get that boat off the beach. Get a tugboat long piece of low stretch samson line. Slow steady pull with the waves will turn the bow seaward then off the beach she will go. The wash from tug prop will help move sand from under boat.


I would imagine sooner the better, before it has a chance to settle and get silted into the sand.

What a shame.


----------



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

I’d do just about anything to have a boat like that, and this fool ruins one. Idiot.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

I’m thinking he’s going to short some rods tackle and electronics come morning


----------



## YakAttack (Oct 8, 2007)

We’ll see what she looks like in the morning. They’ve given up for today. 
Maybe high tide will help float her out?


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

Not a pretty sight.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

I bet the Lowrance alone is worth $25K.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks Tippy


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

Boat-Dude said:


> Lets hope he didn't run over or flip any kayakers.


Beat me to it! Must have been drinking off the guilt


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Thats a little rough on the running gear.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

For sale, express hull, bottom just sanded, ready for painting. Shafts and props just polished. Bilge pumps just checked.


----------



## Eglinhunter (Apr 1, 2012)

Might be the best outcome for his situation. May of cost him some money but saved his life or others lifes in the end. I have an old co-worker spending life in prison for causing the death of an older couple. He was leaving a water front bar on Okaloosa Island and crashed his boat into theirs. His driver's license had been revoked for DUI's years before the crash.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

murfpcola said:


> I bet the Lowrance alone is worth $25K.


That's only on a kayak. Come on.


----------



## Tuffstuff (Sep 8, 2010)

Looks a little like a Black Fin, what do you guy’s think it is?


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Tuffstuff said:


> Looks a little like a Black Fin, what do you guy’s think it is?


Hard to say what it is"........it is aground for sure. 
Still got rods in the rocket launchers.
Outriggers look a little stubby.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Everyone assumes the guy was drunk, and he may very well have been. However we don’t know he may have had a medical situation. Hope he is ok. We have all made mistakes , and learned hard lessons..
If it is a medical condition, well I hope he has a speedy recovery.


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

Boardfeet said:


> Everyone assumes the guy was drunk, and he may very well have been. However we don’t know he may have had a medical situation. Hope he is ok. We have all made mistakes , and learned hard lessons..
> If it is a medical condition, well I hope he has a speedy recovery.


His medical situation was he ran out of booze according to the OP


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I have a hunch it's a proline boat.


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

Boardfeet said:


> Everyone assumes the guy was drunk, and he may very well have been. However we don’t know he may have had a medical situation.


The OP statement was that a witness said he was drunk. But that seems mighty drunk. He may have sleep apnea and, after only a drink or two, he just fell asleep.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Too bad that anchor wasn't used.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Going surf fishing out there today. Where is it?


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Whats the name of the boat?


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Real curious about the name on this boat. I have a friend that has a boat that looks just like that, but he is in the keys right now. Wonder if it was stolen?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Guess he was drinking too much and not seeing any cobia!!! Passed out due to the serenity of the rolling seas!!! hahaha


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Shark Sugar said:


> His medical situation was he ran out of booze according to the OP


I read it on a fishing forum so it must be true!


----------



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

any idea what happened to it? Did they get it off the beach and how much was left of it?


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

Bump, I was wondering the same...


----------



## SHatten (Sep 30, 2007)

Drove to the Flora-Bama yesterday and did not see it.


----------



## flatback01 (Jun 15, 2015)

The salvage crew of TowBoat/US worked there tails off and got it off the beach Saturday night. 600ft of line and a steady pull after it was dewatered.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Damit Man 

Officer Long responded to a single vessel accident that occurred in the Gulf of Mexico near the Alabama line. The vessel was found beached with the operator being the only occupant on board. The vessel sustained major damage to the engines and other electrical equipment due to water intrusion after being beached. The operator admitted consuming several alcoholic drinks which caused him to fall asleep. While Officer Long spoke to him, he noticed several signs of impairment. The operator agreed to perform field sobriety exercises, which confirmed he was impaired. Officer Long placed the operator under arrest and transported him to the Escambia County Jail for booking. The operator agreed to give a breath sample which showed his breath alcohol level was .253 G/210L blood alcohol content, which is over three times the legal limit. The operator was also found at fault with the accident and was cited for a navigation rule violation.


----------

